
The technical pants that replaced my jeans - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/the-technical-pants-that-replaced-my-jeans/
======
cko
I'm wearing the male version of those pants right now. They're called The
Climbers - and they're the only pair of pants I own. You know those blogging
technomads who have only one pair of jeans and a MacBook Air? Well I'm not a
nomad but these pants dry fast, are tough, can be worn in semi-formal
situations, and have crazy stretch. Jeans don't have any of those features,
except maybe some toughness.

Who doesn't want to wear something that looks like pants, feels like
sweatpants, and dry after a few hours after being laundered? I launder these
about once a month. These are well worth the price.

~~~
gosu
For that price, I can buy 10 pairs of jeans on ebay, in a style that I like.
Or I can go to the thrift store and get 50. I'll have wet ankles when I bike
in the rain in a poncho, but whatever.

~~~
veemjeem
Obviously one can also make that same argument for electric cars like the
tesla, or SSDs when they were first released. The intel X18-M 80GB SSD was
$700 when it was first released in 2008. New tech always starts out with low
demand and high price.

~~~
stefan_kendall
SSDs have the exception that they make me more effective at building product,
which pays for the investment. I can't say the same for a pair of pants.

~~~
veemjeem
For hackers, pants are not so incredibly useful. However, I'm guessing this
company is not targeting computer professionals as their target market. If
you're doing long distance cycling or you're a backpack/hiking kind of person,
I'm sure odor/water resistant pants would be highly useful.

------
shirro
I think it makes sense to find clothes that suit you and stick with them. Jobs
and his turtlenecks is a well known example. Saves a lot of bother in the long
run. Not to mention the benefit of being able to order something online with
some certainty and avoid the crazy local markups.

I pretty much live in ultra light, quick drying nylon cargo pants. They roll
down to almost nothing when travelling. I would probably step up to something
heavier duty if I did more physical work but they are much cooler than jeans
in a warm climate and have a much quicker wash/dry cycle.

------
Lost_BiomedE
I have a couple black pairs of these triple-stitched and water-repellent
tactical cargos for $5 each [1]. I think they are worth the full price of $65,
but since I am stingy, I buy on closeout when available. They have some
stretch as well. Only con is that they are too hot for 80+ degree weather.

1\. [http://www.511tactical.com/5-11-tactical-pants-men-s-
cotton....](http://www.511tactical.com/5-11-tactical-pants-men-s-cotton.html)

------
fallinghawks
Personally, I like all-cotton pants. Stretchy just feels weird to me and no
way could I wear something that's got that much polyester and elastane.

------
diziet
Well, there are plenty of much more affordable, more water repellant pants
that companies for the climbing/hiking community have been producing. I own
five pairs of these pants: [http://www.amazon.com/prAna-Stretch-32-Inch-
Inseam-Charcoal/...](http://www.amazon.com/prAna-Stretch-32-Inch-Inseam-
Charcoal/dp/B004GECC3O/)

~~~
stevenwei
I'm a huge fan of the Prana Brion ([http://www.prana.com/brion-
pant.html](http://www.prana.com/brion-pant.html)) - very similar to the one
you linked, except without the cargo pockets. After getting these I'm never
going back to pants without stretch fabric or water resistance. They're great
for travel and in charcoal they look reasonably dressy too.

------
liotier
#infomercial

~~~
scrrr
yeah it seems quite spammy.

------
hkmurakami
I wear pants that Toyota group factory workers wear. They are definitely not
fashionable but are really performant. great in heat, cold, water resistant,
usable for athletics, tear resistant, and cheap. I wish they were available
readily, esp for the price I used to pay as an employee ($10/pair).

------
piyush_soni
What? $225 for a pant? No thanks, my 'normal' jeans is comfortable enough,
fits good, and has pockets big enough to fit my Nexus 5. :).

------
afterburner
Intriguing, but unfortunately there's no way I can buy pants blind off the
internet, without trying them on.

------
od2m
$225 for pants and I can't choose the inseam...

------
AngrySkillzz
jesus christ the redirects

------
stefan_kendall
All of the website's sample images show a man running up stairs and traffic in
shoes that would destroy your foot if you attempted to seriously run in them.

This feels a lot like bringing a burrito to your keyboard. You're not doing
anything useful while you slop food into your face, and now you have a mess on
your keyboard.

I will never need to transition from just-got-out-of-a-formal-dinner to
running a marathon. Won't happen. And if it was going to happen, I have
specialized clothing that works better for both purposes.

